# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Got 4 Nicaraguan Green and Black Auratus (:

## Gazedo

Got em yesterday. Hard to tell in the picture but they're quite metallic/glimmery!

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Geo II

----------


## Gazedo

This picture really shows the shine

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Geo II

----------


## Strider18

Beautiful frogs! Can't wait to see these guys get bigger  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, hroney

----------

